

Ask HN: Where to find the best developers for contract/consulting gigs? - wunwun


======
tocomment
How about here? (September 2012 ask HN: Who's hiring freelancers, is a
freelancer: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4463692>

~~~
wunwun
thanks dude

